# Sensor de nivel con potenciometros



## RENZOCC77 (Sep 7, 2008)

hola a todos bueno mi problema es el siguiente quiero hacer un  sensor q mida distintos tipos de niveles de agua(tanque) pero esto tengo q controlarlo con la pc una de las formas q me dijeron q puedo hacer el sensor es con una potenciometro pero no tengo la idea muy clara lo q quiero es q me ayuden en el circuito bueno si tienen otras ideas como un sensor infrarojo seria bueno .

Agradesco su pronta respuesta


----------



## leop4 (Sep 7, 2008)

queres un equelizador? lo que queres vos es un poco complicado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2008)

Nivel ¿ De que cosa ?

Si no amplificadoras un poco lo que pretendes hacer.......


----------



## RENZOCC77 (Sep 7, 2008)

sensor de nivel de agua


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2008)

Esto seria el "Lector" de nivel del líquido P1 es el potenciómetro.
La salida mandas a un conversor AD y de este a la PC, el conversor puede ser tal o unos comparadores, todo depende de la sensibilidad que pretendas


----------



## itvboy (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola, yo hice una vez un sensor de nivel con un potenciometro, pero para medir grano en una banda transportadora, el mi experiencia un potenciometro de baja calidad como los potenciometros de control de volumen antiguos, se desgastan muy rapido por el constante movimiento, por lo que tuve que pedir un transductor rotacional para hacer la misma funcion, mejor utiliza un sensor ultrasonico o buscate un metodo optico, como el pricipio de los antiguos ratones optomecanicos.

   Otra formade hacerlo es con sensores capacitivos, pero esta opcion la tendrias que explorar, y es mas elavorada, incluso mas que la opcion ultrasonica.

   En el foro no dudo que existe gente con mas experiencia que un servidor, lo mio son solo sugerencias a mis alcances.

   Te deseo exito con tu proyecto.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

La manera más fácil de medir niveles de agua puede ser utilizando dos placas (tiras) metálicas separadas unos 5 milímetros y medir la resistividad entre ellas. Si el tanque está lleno la resistencia será muy baja y conforme el nivel vaya bajando la resistencia irá en aumento. Teóricamente la variación debería ser lineal. Sin embargo con tomar lecturas en diferentes niveles te permitirán elaborar una tabla para determinar el nivel en función de la resistencia. Incluso podrías realizar una regresión matemática para encontrar una función matemática que la defina.

El único requisito adicional es que añadas un ánodo de sacrificio. Con éste la revisión de electrodos puede hacerse al año. El enlace siguiente explica que es dicho elemento.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ánodo_de_sacrificio

Si no se utiliza habrá que revisar en periodos cortos (mensuales) el estado de los electrodos y limpiarlos o cambiarlos según el estado que guarden.

Suerte.


----------



## gaalvarez (May 10, 2010)

quisiera que me recomienden que material es mejor usar para las placas metalicas?


----------



## edacopa (Sep 1, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto seria el "Lector" de nivel del líquido P1 es el potenciómetro.
> La salida mandas a un conversor AD y de este a la PC, el conversor puede ser tal o unos comparadores, todo depende de la sensibilidad que pretendas



Muy buena la idea, podrias detallarla un poco mejor, en que programa elaboraste el dibujo?


----------



## radni (Sep 1, 2011)

Continua con la idea de Fogonazo usando un helipot (potenciometro de 10 ó 20 vueltas).
Con las placas metalicas tenés que usar corriente alterna pues sinó aunque uses muy baja tensión se produce corrosión de los electrodos y además no se puede colocar anodos de sacrificio pues contra que cerras el circuito para generar el potencial anticorrosión si no hay corrientes galvánicas en juego entre electrodos y los electrodos no deberan cerrar el circuito con el tanque suponiendo que este fuera metálico


----------



## COROLLA (Sep 6, 2011)

Saludos tienes una forma mas facil de medir nivel es usar un sensor de presion diferencial para medir nivel el mismo tiene una señal de salida 0-30 mv segun la presion aplicada de la columna de agual tienes que saber cuanto mide el tanque para elegir el mencionado sensor.


----------

